# sivistyssanat



## Gavril

Moikka taas,

Olen pitkään ihmetellyt, miten (äidinkieleltään) suomen puhujat suhtautuvat sivistyssanoihin. Ihmettelen koska en ole varma, onko sivistyssanan käsite juuri olemassakaan englannissa.

Englannissa on kyllä hyvin monia sanoja, jotka kuulostavat "hienostuneilta" muihin sanoihin verattuna. Silti minusta tuntuu, että toisin kuin suomessa, meidän englanninkielisten ei yleensä täydy valita, käytämmekö "hienostunutta" sanaa vai "tavallista" sanaa, koska englannissa ei ole ylipäätään "tavallista" sanaa hyvin moniin käsitteeseen.

Esimerkiksi verbi *distribute* ("jakaa", "levittää") voi joissakin yhteyksissä korvata tavallisemman kuuloisella ilmauksella *give out* (esim. voisi sanoa, "the bus driver* distributed/gave out *tickets"). Tämä ei kuitenkaan lainkaan päde jos sanomme esim. "to *distribute* newspapers", or "the *distribution* of the Norway Spruce" -- tässä meidän täytyy (nähdäkseni) käyttää kansainvälisiä sanoja "distribute"/"distribution". Toisaalta suomessa olisi mahdollista käyttää *jakaa*-sanaa toisessa lauseessa ja *levinneisyys *(< _levitä_) toisessa.

Suomessakin on tässä tapauksessa sivistyssana *distribuutio*, mutta jos en erehdy sitä voi korvata (merkityksen muuttumatta) sanalla _levinneisyys, jakauma, _tms. En siis ymmärrä, millä perusteella päätetään, kumpaa sanaa käytetään kun puhutaan esim. "metsäkuusen *levinneisyydestä/distribuutiosta*"?

Tai miten päätetään esim., käytetäänkö sivistyssanaa *realiteetti *vai sanaa *todellisuus *(tms.) seuraavanlaisessa lauseessa? --

"Täytyy nyt keskittyä *realiteettiin/todellisuuteen *unelmien sijaan"

Liittyykö tämä valinta pääasiassa sävyyn -- käytetäänkö sivistyssanoja hienostunemman sävyn vuoksi?

Tai, onko todellinen (vaikka hieno) merkitysero useimpien sivistyssanojen ja vastaavien "tavallisten" sanojen välillä, joka vaikuttaa siihen, kumpi sana valitetaan?

Kiitos mistä tahansa tiedosta!
Gavril


----------



## Hakro

Suomen puhujat suhtautuvat sivistyssanoihin monin eri tavoin. Niitä voidaan käyttää, koska:
– ne kuulostavat "hienostuneilta",
– ne kuulostavat "vitsikkäiltä", varsinkin tahallisesti väärin käytettyinä,
– ne kuuluvat esimerkiksi tieteenharjoittajien "ammattislangiin",
– niillä voi olla hiukan eri merkitys tai erilainen käyttötapa kuin "tavallisilla" sanoilla.

Esittämäsi aihepiiri on laaja, eikä oikeaa ja täsmällistä vastausta ole olemassakaan. Antamiasi esimerkkejä voin kuitenkin kommentoida:

*Distribuutiolle* Nykysuomen sanakirja antaa ainoastaan merkityksen "jakelu", ei "levinneisyys". Olen kohdannut tämän sanan äärimmäisen harvoin, joten arvelisin sen kuuluvan yllä mainittuun "ammattislangiin".


> "Täytyy nyt keskittyä *realiteetteihin/todellisuuteen *unelmien sijaan"


Tässä on kyse merkityserosta. *Todellisuus* on "uncountable noun"; *realiteetin* merkitys suomessa on pikemminkin "tosiasia" kuin "todellisuus".


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vastauksestasi, Hakro.



Hakro said:


> Esittämäsi aihepiiri on laaja, eikä oikeaa ja täsmällistä vastausta ole olemassakaan.



Niin, ehkä en ilmaissut kysymstäni niin hyvin kuin olisin voinut.

Minulla on kuitenkin hyvin kauan ollut hinku kysyä tästä, siitä lähtien kun ensi kerran näin sivistyssanakirjan, joka oli minulle (englannin puhujana) täysin tuntematon esine. 



> *Distribuutiolle* Nykysuomen sanakirja antaa ainoastaan merkityksen "jakelu", ei "levinneisyys".


 
Näin _distribuutio-_sanaa käytettävän sivulla, jossa puhutaan siitä, miten äänteet jakautuvat eri kielissä. Luulin että "jakauma" vastaisi "levinneisyyttä" tässä yhteydessä, mutta olin näköjään väärin.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Näin _distribuutio-_sanaa käytettävän sivulla, jossa puhutaan siitä, miten äänteet jakautuvat eri kielissä. Luulin että "jakauma" vastaisi "levinneisyyttä" tässä yhteydessä, mutta olin näköjään väärässä.


Nykysuomen sanakirja on jo puoli vuosisataa vanha, ja myös käytössäni olevat englannin sanakirjat alkavat olla iäkkäitä. Sen vuoksi tarkistin nyt _distribution_-sanan ranskan sanakirjasta, ja siellä kerrotaan merkityksiksi myös mm. _jakauma (mat, tilast), distribuutio (kiel)_ ja _distribuutio, lääkeaineiden jakautuminen elimistöön (lääk)._ Ymmärtääkseni juuri kielitieteessä distribuutio voi tarkoittaa samaa kuin levinneisyys. Joten et ollut väärässä, Gavril!

Kuitenkin metsäkuusen distribuutiosta puhuttaessa ainakin minulle tulee mieleen joulukuusien jakelu (asiakkaille tai myyntipisteisiin).


----------



## kirahvi

Minun mielestäni ainakin tiettyjen sivistyssanojen käyttö on lisääntynyt viime vuosina huimasti. Kontribuutio ja distribuutio alkavat olla jo melkein päivittäisiä sanoja (puhumattakaan niiden - minun mielestäni - kamalista verbivastineista: kontribuoida ja distribuoida) ja niihin törmää muuten tavanomaisen kielen seassa todella usein. 

Uskon, että näiden ja muutamien muidenkin latinaan pohjautuvien sanojen käytön lisääntyminen on englannin vaikutusta, ja sanat ovat ehkä pikemminkin anglismeja kuin osoitus siitä, että sivistyssanoista olisi tullut nykykielenkäytössä yleisempiä.


----------



## Hakro

Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä, Kirahvi.


----------



## DrWatson

Ja kuten vaikkapa sanan _realiteetti_ kohdalla onkin, suomen kielessä käytettävä sivistyssana ei välttämättä aina tarkoita samaa kuin sen englannin vastine. Näiden käytössä esiintyy natiiveilla horjuvuutta varmaankin juuri englannin vaikutuksen takia. Klassisena esimerkkinä toimii sana _pateettinen _(englannin vastinpari _pathetic_), joka tarkoittaa suomessa 'mahtipontista' eli suurin piirtein samaa kuin englannin _pompous_ tai _sententious_. Englannin _pathetic_ puolestaan on suomen _säälittävä _tai _surkea_. 

Omasta kokemuksestani: kielitiedettä yliopistossa opiskelevana "sivistyssanoihin" ei voi olla törmäämättä päivittäin. Joskus on olemassa suomenkielisestä aineksesta muodostettu samanmerkityksinen sana muttei aina. Esim. fonologia = äänneoppi, morfologia = muoto-oppi, syntaksi = lauseoppi, komplementaarinen distribuutio = täydennysjakauma, informantti = kielenopas jne. Aina suomenkielisen sanan käyttö ei kuitenkaan ole mielestäni edes suotavaa, jotta vältytään epäselvyyksiltä. Esim. äänteiden sijaan on mielestäni parempi puhua foneemeista ja allofoneista.


----------



## Gavril

Moi DrWatson,



DrWatson said:


> Omasta kokemuksestani: kielitiedettä yliopistossa opiskelevana "sivistyssanoihin" ei voi olla törmäämättä päivittäin.



Minäkin olen huomannut tämän kun olen lukenut suomenkielisiä kielitieteellisiä artikkeleja. Voin olla täysin väärässä, mutta näyttää, että kielitieteessä suomennetaan suhteellisen harvoin (muihin tiedekenttiin verattuna). Jos en erehdy, on jopa (jonkin verran) hylätty suomennoksia kuten _ääntiö_, _kerake_ ja sijojen suomenkieliset nimitykset (_nimentö_, _kohdanto_ jne.) -- oletko kuullut/lukenut jotakin siitä, miksi tämä on tehty?



> Joskus on olemassa suomenkielisestä aineksesta muodostettu samanmerkityksinen sana muttei aina. Esim. fonologia = äänneoppi, morfologia = muoto-oppi, syntaksi = lauseoppi, komplementaarinen distribuutio = täydennysjakauma, informantti = kielenopas jne.



Mitä vaikuttaisi siihen, että esim. _fonologia_-sana valittaisiin _äänneopin_ sijaan, jos molemmat merkitsevät samaa?

Mainitsit tekijäksi sen, että joskus epäselvyyksiltä halutaan välttyä, mutten ollut varma, koskiko tämä edellä mainitsiasi sanoja (_äänneoppi_, _lauseoppi_ jne.).



> Aina suomenkielisen sanan käyttö ei kuitenkaan ole mielestäni edes suotavaa, jotta vältytään epäselvyyksiltä. Esim. äänteiden sijaan on mielestäni parempi puhua foneemeista ja allofoneista.



Luulin, että "äänne" vastaa englannin sanaa "phone" (kuultava kielellinen ääni) pikemmin kuin "phoneme"/"allophone", jotka viittaavat abstraktimpiin käsitteisiin. Onko tämä väärin?

Hyvää maanantaita,
Gavril


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Moi DrWatson,
> Minäkin olen huomannut tämän kun olen lukenut suomenkielisiä kielitieteellisiä artikkeleja. Voin olla täysin väärässä, mutta näyttää, että kielitieteessä suomennetaan suhteellisen harvoin (muihin tiedekenttiin verattuna). Jos en erehdy, on jopa (jonkin verran) hylätty suomennoksia kuten _ääntiö_, _kerake_ ja sijojen suomenkieliset nimitykset (_nimentö_, _kohdanto_ jne.) -- oletko kuullut/lukenut jotakin siitä, miksi tämä on tehty?


Suomessahan ei ole varsinaisesti sellaista kielenhuollollista elintä, joka pakottaisi käyttämään jotain termiä tai hylkäämään toisen. En usko, että esim. sanoja _ääntiö_ ja _kerake_ tai esim. vanhoja sijojen nimityksiä olisi varsinaisesti tietoisesti hylätty. Niitä käytettiin aikanaan kielitieteellisessä kirjallisuudessa, mutta ne ovat jääneet sittemmin pois käytöstä ja niiden tilalle on otettu vierasperäiset termit. Syytä sille, miksi jokin termi vakiintuu ja miksi jokin toinen ei, en osaa sanoa.


Gavril said:


> Mitä vaikuttaisi siihen, että esim. _fonologia_-sana valittaisiin _äänneopin_ sijaan, jos molemmat merkitsevät samaa? Mainitsit tekijäksi sen, että joskus epäselvyyksiltä halutaan välttyä,  mutten ollut varma, koskiko tämä edellä mainitsiasi sanoja (_äänneoppi_, _lauseoppi_ jne.).


En tiedä. Mielestäni niitä voi vaihdella varsin vapaasti. Tässä kohdin mainitsemani sanat ovat mielestäni selkeitä merkitykseltään.


Gavril said:


> Luulin, että "äänne" vastaa englannin sanaa "phone" (kuultava kielellinen ääni) pikemmin kuin "phoneme"/"allophone", jotka viittaavat abstraktimpiin käsitteisiin. Onko tämä väärin?


Minun ymmärtääkseni _äänne_ taas merkitsisi juuri foneemia, ja 'foonia' tai 'allofonia' vastaava sana olisi _äännös_. Toisaalta esim. tämä Wikipedia-artikkeli antaa asiasta jokseenkin erilaisen kuvan. Muidenkin wikiartikkelien perusteella sanoisin, että olen ilmeisesti olettanut väärin. Termit _fooni_, _allofoni _ja _foneemi_ ovat minulle joka tapauksessa hyvin selkeitä ja yksiselitteisiä, minkä vuoksi käyttäisin itse mielummin niitä kaiken varalta.


----------



## Gavril

Päivää kaikille,

Toinen sivistyssanoihin liittyvä kysymys: onko kokemuksessanne helppo jäsentää sivistyssanat niiden osiksi (sanavartaloksi, etuliitteeksi, päätteeksi, jne.), vai pidetäänkö näitä sanoja yleensä jakamattomina?

Esim. kun katsotte sanoja _*realiteetti*, *distribuutio*, *analyysi*, _tunnistatteko myös ainekset joista jokainen sana koostuu, sillä tavalla kuin tunnistatte ainekset suomenkielisissä sanoissa kuin esim. *yhdistelmä *(= _yksi-_ + -_st_- + -_el_- + -_mä_)***?

Mikäli pystytte tunnistamaan sivistyssanojen yksittäiset osat, minkä verran arvelette, että tämä johtuu muiden eurooppalaisten kielten tuntemuksestanne (tehän kaikki osaatte ainakin englantia )?

Kiitos vielä kerran


*Tiedän, että eri suomalaisilla voi olla eri tapoja jäsentää sana _yhdistelmä_ (ja muut sellaiset sanat), mutta arvelisin, että useimmat tunnistavat ainakin kaksi osaa: _*yhdi*- _(< _yksi_) ja johdinainekset _-*stelmä* -- _onko tämä järkevä olettamus?


----------



## Määränpää

Luulisin käsitteleväni (päässäni) sekä sivistyssanoja että suomenkielisiä johdoksia yleensä jakamattomina kokonaisuuksina. Toisin sanoen kun käytän esim. sanaa _yhdistelmä_, en *luo* uutta sanaa vaan *toistan* oppimani sanan miettimättä, mistä osista se koostuu. (Mutta kun käytän esim. monikon inessiiviä _yhdistelmissä_, olen tietoinen siitä, että olen itse liittänyt sanaan _yhdistelmä_ monikon ja inessiivin tunnukset.) 

Jos minun pitäisi tietoisesti yrittää purkaa sana _yhdistelmä_, kuvittelisin tunnistavani ensimmäiseksi osat _yhdistää_ ja _-elmä_. Vaikeinta olisi erottaa johdin _-el-_, koska siihen ei näytä sisältyvän tässä sanassa mitään merkitystä. Verbi _yhdistellä_ tarkoittaa "to combine arbitrarily" tai "to be combining", mutta substantiivi _yhdistelmä_ ei viittaa sattumanvaraisuuteen tai keskeneräisyyteen.

Joissakin  sivistyssanoissa on aineksia, jotka esiintyvät hyvin monessa sanassa: "-logia", "-iteetti", "-isoida", jne. On kohtalaisen helppo havaita ne,  ja ymmärtää, mitä ne tarkoittavat. Toisissa sivistyssanoissa on  aineksia, joita näkee vain harvoin. Luulisin, että enemmistö ihmisistä  ei esimerkiksi ajattele, että _helikopteri_ koostuisi osista "heliko-" ja "-pteri".

Loppujen  lopuksi joskus tuntuu, että morfologia on lähellä huuhaata (jos  väitetään, että on aina mahdollista sanoa, mistä osista jokin sana koostuu ja mikä osien keskinäinen suhde on).


----------



## DrWatson

Morfologian pseudotieteellisyydestä olen eri mieltä, mutta se ei ole langan aihe. Todettakoon vain, että se voi tietysti vaikuttaa asiaan vihkiytymättömälle melkoiselta sekamelskalta, mutta piilee senkin takana logiikka 

Siihen, hahmottaako kielenpuhuja sananmuodon eri komponentteja, vaikuttaa yhtäältä se, onko kyseessä taivutus- vai johtomorfologia, ja toisaalta johdosten kohdalla niiden läpinäkyvyys. Jotkin johdokset ovat jo niin kivettyneitä, että niiden jakaminen osiksi on jo hyvin vaikeaa. Esim. sana _etelä_ koostuu itse asiassa kannasta _ete-_ (sama kuin vaikkapa _esi_-alkuisissa sanoissa sekä sanoissa _*ete*ine_n, _*et*u_, _*esi*tellä_, _*ede*llä_ jne.) ja lokaalisesta johtimesta _-lä_, jolla johdetaan paikannimiä. Sana _yhdistelmä_ taas hahmottuu melko helposti _yhdistellä_-verbin johdokseksi, joka itsessään on johdos sanasta _yksi_. Tekijännimijohdokset (_-ja/-jä_) lienevät asteikon toisessa päässä, eli ne ovat hyvin helppoja jäsentää ja niitä voi muodostaa melkein mistä tahansa verbistä.

Sivistyssanoissa on, kuten Määränpääkin jo totesi, useita toistuvia aineksia, jotka voivat hahmottua puhujille itsenäisinä. Esim. loppuosat _-logia, -mania, -fobia,_ _-nomia_ ja myös _-ismi_ on helppo tajuta omina kokonaisuuksinaan. Etuliitteetkin toistuvat usein, mutta niitä on kokemukseni mukaan silti vaikeampi hahmottaa (_*re*allokoida, *re*vitalisaatio, *in*doktrinaatio, *in*dikaattori..._), sillä ne ovat (lähes) aina yksitavuisia. Vierassanojen jäsentämisessä auttaa varmasti esim. englannin ja myös latinan ja muinaiskreikan taito, jos sellaista taustaa on.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Morfologian pseudotieteellisyydestä olen eri mieltä, mutta se ei ole langan aihe.



lanka = keskustelusäie?



> Sivistyssanoissa on, kuten Määränpääkin jo totesi, useita toistuvia aineksia, jotka voivat hahmottua puhujille itsenäisinä. Esim. loppuosat _-logia, -mania, -fobia,_ _-nomia_ ja myös _-ismi_ on helppo tajuta omina kokonaisuuksinaan. Etuliitteetkin toistuvat usein, mutta niitä on kokemukseni mukaan silti vaikeampi hahmottaa (_*re*allokoida, *re*vitalisaatio, *in*doktrinaatio, *in*dikaattori..._), sillä ne ovat (lähes) aina yksitavuisia.



Mutta monet suomenkielisetkin johdinainekset (-_ja_, -_la_, jne.) ovat yksitavuisia.

Onko useimmilla _re-_:llä ja _in-_:llä alkavilla sivistyssanoilla vastaava etuliitteetön sana (_allokoida_ / _vitalisaatio_ / jne.)? Jos ei, tämä voisi vaikuttaa siihen, että kyseiset etuliitteet olisivat (suhtellisen) vaikeita hahmottaa.

Kiitos DrW. ja Määränpää vastauksistanne


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Onko useimmilla _re-_:llä ja _in-_:llä alkavilla sivistyssanoilla vastaava etuliitteetön sana (_allokoida_ / _vitalisaatio_ / jne.)? Jos ei, tämä voisi vaikuttaa siihen, että kyseiset etuliitteet olisivat (suhtellisen) vaikeita hahmottaa.


Veikkaan, että syynä hahmotusvaikeuteen voi olla se, että yksitavuisella prefiksillä alkavassa sanassa toinen tavu on usein (aina?) painoton: _RE-vi-TA-li-SAA-ti-o_, _RE-ha-BI-li-TAA-ti-o_... Ensimmäisen ja toisen tavun välissä ei siis ole mitään kuultavissa olevaa merkkiä siitä, että ensimmäinen tavu on prefiksi.


----------

